# foods and tear staining?



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

what food have you had great success with regarding no tear staining?

i searched the other posts on food- but no one is mentioning that the food reduced tear staining or that they saw a difference with one over another


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> what food have you had great success with regarding no tear staining?
> 
> i searched the other posts on food- but no one is mentioning that the food reduced tear staining or that they saw a difference with one over another[/B]


When I started on this forum asking the same questions about tear staining and food, I've come to realize its our pups teething. Now, food with dyes in them will probably produce staining by tear or beard. If you want to know if the food your feeding has a dye in it, just wet a paper towel, and put a kibble on it and let set for about 5min. If it leaves a residue then it probably has a dye in it. Try to stay away from fillers, wheat, soy, beet pulp, corn in food.

I use Canidae, and Clifford is doing fine on it. His staining isn't gone, but I have started him on Angel Eyes, and have seen a huge difference with that.

Good Luck


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's so true to stay away from foods with dyes in it. But other than that, each food seems to affect each dog differently. I suspect allergies. When I got Jett 7 months ago, he had some staining. I put him on the same food as Zoe, whose face was perfectly white. His staining stayed the same. He developed IBS, had to put him on a low residue food. So I put both of them on the same low residue food. His staining got better...and her once perfectly white face became stained. :smpullhair: So now I have her back on her old food and him on the low residue food and both faces are having less staining. However Jett is no longer satisfied with his food. Argh!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have noticed reduced tear staining since I began my fluffs on Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe (Allergy formula, small bites).


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax's staining is going away since he isn't teething.

His stains were absolutely horrible from about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 months. After that they've slowly gone away. He still has some, but they seem to be just the old ones growing out and not new ones!

I also feed Canidae although I am combing California Natural with it.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

While there are definitely foods that aggravate staining, nothing will prevent staining that is due to teething. Maya's were horrible until she was around 10-12 months. They just don't go away no matter what you try. I say this because I know your little girl is really young.

Now when they are older, that's a different story, and finding a food with the criteria that those above have posted may help.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

yes, i realize it's from tearing right now- but i want her to get used to the kind of food i want to get her on for life.... right now, because she came to me already, on science diet- but remember reading another post of key ingredients to stay away from and i think this has some of those- but can't remember what those where again? can you tell me?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I found this site interesting but unfortunately for me the premium brands are not available in Italy. Sigh.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have had great success with Nature's Variety Prairie, my adults have minimal tear staining on it. If I swich their food, their tearing comes back. Plus it has really helped the itching problems Caira had as a puppy, the main reason I switched over to it. Looking at her coat now, you'd never know she'd chew herself up daily!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

that link does not work for me?
yes, she sometimes chews at her paws- didn't know what this was all about then read someone here on SM that it's cause of allergies?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Since we switched over to Wellness Grain Free. Gracie's tear stains are gone...and Brody's are subsiding. Cooper never had them. BUT-the trade off....now they have bad gas!!!  I wish I could find one food where it covered all the bases.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't know what to do with Toby. He's 2.5 and still gets bad tear stains. We have to have around his eyes shaved every time we groom to start over. They are kinda smelly too. I've been trying this Crystal Eye stuff on a cotton ball and it hasn't helped much. I'm wondering if I need to take him to the vets for it. We've never had a problem with Daisy's eyes. She never stained. I've even tried wiping them off daily with a wet washrag to try to get rid of it.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

my understanding is that it's also bacteria related- so will the vet prescibe medicated eye drops for this when it's a problem in thier adult years?

how about that g-whiz stuff for the smelly gas?


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

here found this
http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> here found this
> http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm[/B]


Dawn, I looked at your website and the photos are amazing! You are very talented. I love taking pictures. It's one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## rickena (Mar 20, 2009)

QUOTE (design by dawn @ Feb 21 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=532495


> what food have you had great success with regarding no tear staining?
> 
> i searched the other posts on food- but no one is mentioning that the food reduced tear staining or that they saw a difference with one over another[/B]


I have started my Luna on Angel Eyes, but she wont eat her food anymore, I have tried the turkey roll ups, the peanut butter etc. Nothing is working and I dont know what else to do. Any suggestions will help.


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

When I got my little guy at 8 weeks (I know waaaay too young!) he had terrible eye stains. (He's now 11 months old.) Since then I've only had him on purified drinking water and absolutely no wheat, gluten and beet fillers. The only treats he likes are Wellness puppy treats and I've started him on Stella and Chewy's dehydrated steaks and Carnivore Kisses with great results. I did use Angel Eyes for a very brief time and the staining never came back. I do think there's something to be said for a mindful diet and keeping his face dry.


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (rickena @ Mar 20 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748704


> QUOTE (design by dawn @ Feb 21 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=532495





> what food have you had great success with regarding no tear staining?
> 
> i searched the other posts on food- but no one is mentioning that the food reduced tear staining or that they saw a difference with one over another[/B]


I have started my Luna on Angel Eyes, but she wont eat her food anymore, I have tried the turkey roll ups, the peanut butter etc. Nothing is working and I dont know what else to do. Any suggestions will help.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just a thought...when I did have my little guy on Angel Eyes I would stuff it into a Greenies pill pocket and he took right to it.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Feb 22 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=532798


> I found this site interesting but unfortunately for me the premium brands are not available in Italy. Sigh.
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/[/B]


You can try Almo Nature can food. It's not rated 5 star dog food but the one which I like is chicken with tuna or simply tuna. I also give my yorkie and maltese Orijen. You can buy it through www.zooplus.com or www.zooplus.de (be, fr, es, I'm not sure if they have a site for Italy). To be honest Orijen is a 5 star rated and is a very good quality too. You can also try Acana. It belongs to the same company (the Orijen).


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I had the same problem too before. My maltese, Hanzo, had terrible tear stains (you can see from my album) but he had no more those issues. I add ACV in his water and cooked for him otherwise I give him only premium dog food such as Orijen. I'm sure you can find lots of premium dog food there in the states such as Nature"s variety (they have a very good can food too) , evo, Karma etc. Based on the ingredients, I like Karma dog food coz it's an organic dog food. I bought two bags of Karma dog food last time when I visited Tampa bay about 3 weeks ago. 

Try to avoid especially beet pulp. I suspect it causes tear stains. Avoid also any artificial color. The rest it depends on each dog. So it's a kind of trial.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I switched from Eagle Pack Holistic Select to Natural Balance Duck and Potatoes because I read on SM that some people have good success with tear stain with NB. EP Holistic Select does contain beet pulp which some said can cause tear staining. I'm not seeing any difference yet with NB D&P and it's been about 4 months on this food. I plan to switch to NB Venison and Potatoes when this bag is done. Some said they have better success with the venison. I also give them probiotic yogurt once a day but they still tear. Raine is now on Angel Eyes and I'm still not seeing any difference. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Daisys Mama @ Feb 22 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=532896


> I don't know what to do with Toby. He's 2.5 and still gets bad tear stains. We have to have around his eyes shaved every time we groom to start over. They are kinda smelly too. I've been trying this Crystal Eye stuff on a cotton ball and it hasn't helped much. I'm wondering if I need to take him to the vets for it. We've never had a problem with Daisy's eyes. She never stained. I've even tried wiping them off daily with a wet washrag to try to get rid of it.[/B]


If he is smelly around the eyes or nose, he may have an infection. You definitely should take him to the vet.


My malts are eating Nature's Variety Instinct and they have no issues with tear stains.


----------

